# A good Hypnotherapy CD if you're not ready (or can't afford) to try Mike's



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

This is the CD I've been using:http://www.heretolisten.co.uk/shop/details...0122115&p_id=14It's done very well (I've been studying Hypnotherapy and Hypnotism with Paul McKenna books, etc, and she does everything perfectly) by a woman with a sweet voice and a friendly accent. I've listened to it about 8 times in total, but I hope to soon make a habit of listening to it every morning and night, before I move onto Mike's CD set.The people who run the website are very polite, friendly and helpful and when I had trouble with my Credit Card I was actually contacted by them via phone and we sorted the problem instantly.Although I'm not "cured" by this CD (yet), I'd definitely reccomend it. When the pain is getting to me and it's all getting a little too much for me, the CD always calms and soothes me a little.


----------

